# General > Business >  NorthLink Ferries Records Marine Sightings

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*NorthLink Ferries Records Marine Sightings*

[IMG][/IMG]
NorthLink Ferries support of a new conservation initiative has proved successful, with five harbour porpoises, a striped dolphin and a pilot whale spotted in the first four months of the project by the ferry firms crew members.    The sightings, identified while NorthLink Ferries crew members travelled between the mainland and the northern isles, feed into a wider survey conducted by the marine mammal conservation charity ORCA.   [Read Full Article]

----------

